# Financial Requirement for UK Spouse Visa



## hannah668 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi there,

I have a question regarding the financial requirement for applying for a spouse visa and wondered if you could help. I am a UK citizen, was born here and have lived here all my life. My husband-to-be comes from Afghanistan and has been over here for five years on a student visa. His company are looking to sponsor him for a work permit for the UK but we are also hoping to apply for a spouse visa in case this doesn't work out.

My questions are...

1. I early about £12000 a year and he earns about £9000. How long must we meet the financial requirement for? I am likely to be studying next year and unable to work and earn the same amount. Will this affect the application since he is limited on hours due to his student visa?
2. If we are given a marriage visa, how long will he be allowed to remain in the UK? I was reading that you have to apply for "leave to remain" in the country but am unsure how this works?
3. I don't believe the marriage visa gives the spouse permission to work so if he wants (and needs!) to work, will his company still have to sponsor him?

Many thanks, Hannah


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

1. your combined annual gross salary is 19000..... which meets the threshold... if you both are working with same employers for more then 6 months , then you can provide 6 months payslips and bank statements for both of you ... you will also need job contracts, employer letters and P60 ( if issued )

if u plan to study next year then u should apply for the visa asap 

2. you will be given a 2.5 year spouse visa 

3. Spouse Visa Holder can work in any capacity just like a British citizen !! No need for sponsor ...


----------



## hannah668 (Apr 5, 2013)

I have had a new job within the last six months, and the salary I quoted was between the two jobs. Is that ok? He has been working for the same employer during that time. I also have savings of over £10000. Can I use these if necessary? So is the application based on the past six months and does not consider what happens afterwards?

What happens after the two and a half years of the spouse visa is up?

Really, so he can work full time on a spouse visa?


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

if both of you are working with same employers for more then 6 months , and earning the income you quoted then you dont need any additional savings ( all you need is combined income of minimum 18,600).. but if you could show then why not !!! after the visa time is up you will again apply for extension using the same rules as for spouse visa.....

Yes, Really !!! after his spouse visa , he will have no restrictions what so ever !!!


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

hannah668 said:


> I have had a new job within the last six months, and the salary I quoted was between the two jobs. Is that ok? He has been working for the same employer during that time. I also have savings of over £10000. Can I use these if necessary? So is the application based on the past six months and does not consider what happens afterwards?
> 
> What happens after the two and a half years of the spouse visa is up?
> 
> Really, so he can work full time on a spouse visa?


To meet the financial requirements using multiple jobs you will need to use Category B, not Category A. Category B requires you to submit 12 months of payslips (from each job) and bank statements. The easiest way to figure out if you meet the requirements is to add you both of your gross incomes from every job over the past 12 months and ensure that it is over £18,600. These must be from the 12 months prior to the application, whatever month you are going to apply. 

Unfortunately you cannot use savings unless they are over £16,000, so your savings of £10,000 don't qualify.


----------



## hannah668 (Apr 5, 2013)

And just out of interest, what if my savings were over £16,000? It shouldn't be an issue as we meet it through income but I'm just curious!

So do we constantly need to reapply to extend the visa every two and a half years?


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

hannah668 said:


> And just out of interest, what if my savings were over £16,000? It shouldn't be an issue as we meet it through income but I'm just curious!
> 
> So do we constantly need to reapply to extend the visa every two and a half years?


The formula for using savings is YOUR SAVINGS - £16,000 then divided by 2.5 = the amount UKBA 'counts'. 

So if you had £16,000 in savings, UKBA would count that as zero towards your income. If you had, say, £20,000 in savings, UKBA would count £1,600 towards savings (20,000 - 16,000 = 4,000. 4,000/ 2.5 = 1,600). 

With regards to extension, no. You'll get the first FLR valid for 2.5 years, you will renew again in 2.5 years time. Once 5 years has passed, you can apply for ILR (Indefinite Leave to Remain) and then citizenship if you desire. (Your partner, that is).


----------



## hannah668 (Apr 5, 2013)

Leanna said:


> The formula for using savings is YOUR SAVINGS - £16,000 then divided by 2.5 = the amount UKBA 'counts'.
> 
> So if you had £16,000 in savings, UKBA would count that as zero towards your income. If you had, say, £20,000 in savings, UKBA would count £1,600 towards savings (20,000 - 16,000 = 4,000. 4,000/ 2.5 = 1,600).
> 
> With regards to extension, no. You'll get the first FLR valid for 2.5 years, you will renew again in 2.5 years time. Once 5 years has passed, you can apply for ILR (Indefinite Leave to Remain) and then citizenship if you desire. (Your partner, that is).


Ok, and in your example the £1600 can be counted as income to meet the financial requirement?

And is it definite that my spouse will be able to work as much as he wishes after the visa is obtained?

Many thanks, Hannah


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

Leanna said:


> To meet the financial requirements using multiple jobs you will need to use Category B, not Category A. Category B requires you to submit 12 months of payslips (from each job) and bank statements. The easiest way to figure out if you meet the requirements is to add you both of your gross incomes from every job over the past 12 months and ensure that it is over £18,600. These must be from the 12 months prior to the application, whatever month you are going to apply.
> 
> Unfortunately you cannot use savings unless they are over £16,000, so your savings of £10,000 don't qualify.



oh yes , Leanna is right !! you need the evidence for 12 months if applying using different jobs 


( i just assumed it would be category A , as its 2 persons working with same employer for +6 months , and not one person using 2 jobs to meet 18600) My baD


----------



## hannah668 (Apr 5, 2013)

Ok, thanks a lot.

Also it says on the home office website that I am required to have visited his country to prove our relationship is genuine? Is this the case even though we met in the UK?


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

hannah668 said:


> Ok, thanks a lot.
> 
> Also it says on the home office website that I am required to have visited his country to prove our relationship is genuine? Is this the case even though we met in the UK?


That is the case in which the Applicant is in his/her home country and never been to uk.

As your partner is already in UK , that does not apply to you.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

hannah668 said:


> Ok, thanks a lot.
> 
> Also it says on the home office website that I am required to have visited his country to prove our relationship is genuine? Is this the case even though we met in the UK?


That's fine. You have clear examples of having met, as you met in the UK. Meeting each others friends & families is important, though. 

And yes, the £1,600 in the above example doesn't count as income per se, but instead counts under the Savings Category.


----------



## Harun (Jan 27, 2013)

Also savings must be in your account for at least 6 months.


----------



## hannah668 (Apr 5, 2013)

How are the savings used to assess your case if they don't count as income? Thanks a lot, Hannah


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

hannah668 said:


> How are the savings used to assess your case if they don't count as income? Thanks a lot, Hannah


Well, perhaps I didn't type that out properly. They count as "income" in that you can use, say, the £1,600 WITH your income from your jobs to meet the £18,600. 

But you actually evidence them under a different category and add them to your income in the application. In this case, You would fill out Section 3A - Salaried Employment (Category B) as well as Section 3F - Cash Savings. So you add them up to meet the £18,600, but if you are relying on savings you have a second section to fill out.


----------



## hannah668 (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh ok, that makes sense. Thanks very much for all your help  Hannah


----------

